# XP drivers for Mac pro 5,5



## Sonnet2009 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, does anyone have link for windows xp drivers for macbook pro 5,5?
could you please share it.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, to link those would be illegal. The only way to get them is off of the DVD that came with the Mac, or off of the OS X install DVD you buy from Apple. Please goto your local Apple retailer for more information.


----------

